# Got the bug!



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

So having been bit by the upgradeitis bug I've moved on after roughly a year from my classic to







The BREWTUS

Met Ollie yesterday for the hand over and he's a spot on guy many thanks to him. Machine is in excellent condition as described. Just got it all unpacked so time for a play. Also got a SJ with the brewtus going to try it out but it's going to be stripped and painted then maybe bye bye to mignon too. My 2014 classic will be going soon it's got every mod including auber Pid if anybody is looking in fife area, I'll put ad up as soon as I get sorted out.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

looking good







. looks awkward filling the water tank though


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

I can get away with slipping it forward and just gives me access but we're getting an extension on kitchen early next year so new kitchen will be designed to suit coffee corner lol


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Any difference in shot quality coming from classic PID to brewtus PID? do you find the E61 makes a difference?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

looks great, well done on the acquisition !


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

I only got the Pid last week and haven't had chance to fit it yet once it's all up and running I'm going to compare the two before moving the classic on I'll report back the findings


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Enjoy it , I did

Seems strange walking into the kitchen and seeing a gap where it stood...only till Monday though!


----------

